# Club Car Golf Cart oil replacement



## Cruzer2000

hello,
i have recently purchased a club car golf cart and i need to add oil to the engine, the thing i have no manual to tell me where to put the oil at. I was wondering if you anyone could help and tell me where it is i pour the oil into. 
the golf cart specs are as followed:
Family I.D - 2KAXS.2872CA
displacement - 287 CC 
Code - FE290D-BS17 
Club Car OHV 
if you could help me out it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech

I am not familiar with your golf cart, but the numbers you posted are for a Kawasaki engine. The oil fill is where the dip stick screws into the sump cover.

Have a look at this illustration, I marked where the Oil filler / Dipstick holes are located. Oil capacity for this engine is 1.1 L (when empty). Hope this helps.


----------



## rotti1968

Like 30year says , just add your oil through the dipstick opening. make sure you dont overfill this engine, it will smoke heavy with just being a little over filled.


----------



## Cruzer2000

Thanks rotti and 30 year for your input. it helped.
thanks 
-cruzer


----------

